# what's better than ubereats?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Are the others any better than Ubereats or it's all the same?


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

Depends on your location and who you ask. In Dallas I think Caviar pays the best.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Welfare.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

If you are talking about pay per hour and tips then they are all better than UE


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

Anything and everything is better than UberEATS.

If people were to actually tip regularly like any other restaurant delivery, then I'd say it's decent. But as it stands Uber has ingrained in to people's mind that "there's no need to tip". Even with the addition of a in app tipping option they discourage customers from tipping.


----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

Tbc007 said:


> Anything and everything is better than UberEATS.
> 
> If people were to actually tip regularly like any other restaurant delivery, then I'd say it's decent. But as it stands Uber has ingrained in to people's mind that "there's no need to tip". Even with the addition of a in app tipping option they discourage customers from tipping.


Yeah! That's what pisses me off the most, they take 25% for drives and 30% for food and we get the scraps yet they imply we get a decent and fair pay.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

UE is the easiest. Pickup locations arent too far away plus your order is usually ready when you get to the restaurant. No ordering or paying. There's a popular chicken wing spot I pick up from for UE and GH. The UE orders are always ready and I always have to wait for the GH. Try Doordash if they have it in your area. In my experience DD easily pays the most per hour. UE might be the easiest but in the end pay trumps everything.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Are the others any better than Ubereats or it's all the same?


Every app better then uber eats.Try doordash.



UEDriverMK said:


> Depends on your location and who you ask. In Dallas I think Caviar pays the best.


Better then doordash?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Doordash has gotten horrible for me lately. I made $65 in 7 hours last night. If this isn't just a blip, I'm afraid I'll have to go back to driving Uber and telling pax "yes, I actually live in Las Vegas" ten times a night.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Doordash has gotten horrible for me lately. I made $65 in 7 hours last night. If this isn't just a blip, I'm afraid I'll have to go back to driving Uber and telling pax "yes, I actually live in Las Vegas" ten times a night.


DAmn that sucks. How long has it been like that for you? I havent been on DD in over 6 weeks ever since UE moved in to my neighborhood. Ive gotten too comfortable getting pings from home and driving in the suburbs. I actually scheduled this whole week for DD but cancelled last minute. I like DD pay (used to at least) but I have to drive out 5-6 miles minimum just to get in the service area in the city. If it sucks now I may never go back


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Since I came back from labor day weekend minivacay.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

where does eat 24 and order up stack up? Foodler, Yelp, GrubHub, and Postmates stack up? What else did I miss?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Since I came back from labor day weekend minivacay.


Grubhub has been real good for me this week so I'm going to stick with them for a while. You should try GH if they have it in your area.



Urbanappalachian said:


> where does eat 24 and order up stack up? Foodler, Yelp, GrubHub, and Postmates stack up? What else did I miss?


Grubhub purchased eat24 which is yelp's delivery service. Grubhub has been the best of the bunch for me lately. I'm not familiar with foodler or orderup. Postmates is the worst in my opinion. A lot of customers don't tip since tipping is done after the customer receives their order


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> what's better than ubereats?


A Drano enema.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Grubhub has been real good for me this week so I'm going to stick with them for a while. You should try GH if they have it in your area.
> 
> Grubhub purchased eat24 which is yelp's delivery service. Grubhub has been the best of the bunch for me lately. I'm not familiar with foodler or orderup. Postmates is the worst in my opinion. A lot of customers don't tip since tipping is done after the customer receives their order


What do you average getting for a delivery before tip with GH?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

So there's just GrubHub then, no eat24 or yelp anymore?



uberboy1212 said:


> Grubhub has been real good for me this week so I'm going to stick with them for a while. You should try GH if they have it in your area.
> 
> Grubhub purchased eat24 which is yelp's delivery service. Grubhub has been the best of the bunch for me lately. I'm not familiar with foodler or orderup. Postmates is the worst in my opinion. A lot of customers don't tip since tipping is done after the customer receives their order


no wonder McDonald's and Popeyes uses Ubereats, nothing but cheap people using it.

Any idea what's going on with Gig or Roadie? I read they were getting sued to death?



Tbc007 said:


> Anything and everything is better than UberEATS.
> 
> If people were to actually tip regularly like any other restaurant delivery, then I'd say it's decent. But as it stands Uber has ingrained in to people's mind that "there's no need to tip". Even with the addition of a in app tipping option they discourage customers from tipping.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> What do you average getting for a delivery before tip with GH?


The base pay is really low. $3.00 + .50 per mile + tips in my DC area. You rely a lot more on tips with GH than any other gig. Most people tip though and a good percentage of customers tip pretty generously. This week Im averaging $9.50 per order. You never have to pay or order just like UE, though there are far more instances of orders not being ready for pickup on GH. Lately Ive been sneaking in a UE order if it is a longer pickup/dropoff time.



Urbanappalachian said:


> So there's just GrubHub then, no eat24 or yelp anymore?
> 
> no wonder McDonald's and Popeyes uses Ubereats, nothing but cheap people using it.
> 
> Any idea what's going on with Gig or Roadie? I read they were getting sued to death?


Im not sure what the status of eat24 is right now


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> The base pay is really low. $3.00 + .50 per mile + tips in my DC area. You rely a lot more on tips with GH than any other gig. Most people tip though and a good percentage of customers tip pretty generously. This week Im averaging $9.50 per order.


You forgot to add that it is 100% transparent before accepting the order if a tip has been added, as the full driver payment for each order is presented to the driver upfront. If there's no tip, the payment is obviously just the base+mileage, and you can decline as needed.

Customers intending to provide a cash tip will lose out here... but on the few gambles I have taken, the customers have proven to me that it is not worth the risk and I can't count on receiving a cash tip.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

do you mean a regular normal job.. or this type of App deliveries kind of part time jobs?


----------



## motehab (Nov 25, 2016)

I've had pretty good luck with Postmates in the Minneapolis market. About 80% of customers tend to tip instead of about 20% for UE.


----------



## ironbelle (Jul 21, 2017)

motehab said:


> I've had pretty good luck with Postmates in the Minneapolis market. About 80% of customers tend to tip instead of about 20% for UE.


I too have better luck with Postmates are far as tipping. I do this on the weekend. I got $187.00 and a little over $50 of it were tips alone. Lately Postmates has been sucking big time since they are stacking orders now. They've gone down the tubes as lately the app removes the driver from a delivery if they think the delivery is too late. PM wanted to send me on a delivery 5 miles away,( ignored it) but the app removed me from a delivery that was a 1/2 mile from where I was parked and I had just walked into the restaurant door. No bueno. A few more months of this and I will see if I want to bother with the delivery services.


----------



## Alex TAVERAS (Feb 27, 2017)

Nothing uber eats it's very good


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Run GH and DD at the same time. Better than Eats. Just make sure you don't get caught.


----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

I love that UE is the easiest but the pay sucks so that kinda doesn’t really make it worth it. I’d pretty much have to do 2 UE orders to equal 1 DD Order. And today the DD were sh*t.


----------



## bartroberts (Sep 19, 2017)

i've been delivery for saucey for three weeks now and i will never go back to uber-delivery or postmates.
alcohol drinkers know how to tip.
i'm making a killing on tips.
i do a lot of multiple orders. two or three separate deliveries on 1 trip means i'm getting at least $11 for two deliveries and $16.50 for three deliveries. that's not including tip. that's also assuming i'm only delivering 1 item to each person.
if i 3 different people order 2 bottles of wine that means my minimum delivery pay would be $18.00. and that doesn't include tips. which happens a lot.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jester121 said:


> A Drano enema.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

bartroberts said:


> i've been delivery for saucey for three weeks now and i will never go back to uber-delivery or postmates.
> alcohol drinkers know how to tip.
> i'm making a killing on tips.
> i do a lot of multiple orders. two or three separate deliveries on 1 trip means i'm getting at least $11 for two deliveries and $16.50 for three deliveries. that's not including tip. that's also assuming i'm only delivering 1 item to each person.
> if i 3 different people order 2 bottles of wine that means my minimum delivery pay would be $18.00. and that doesn't include tips. which happens a lot.


I'm going to try it out. Looks promising.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone here tried Favor?


----------



## Alex TAVERAS (Feb 27, 2017)

How do you justify me getting dressed at 1230am to drive. 8 miles to Mc then to wait 10 minutes for the food then to drive. 8 miles then have to find parking for 4.32 cents


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Anyone here tried Favor?


You must be in Texas. I still have the Favor CC in my pocket, after not using it even once from orientation 6 months ago. It was pretty shocking to learn about the flat delivery fee of $3.35. No per mile, pick-up or delivery pay. That's the opposite of UE who takes 35% vs. Favor giving the driver 35% of the delivery fee. And there's the embarrasing light blue t-shirt uniform with the form of a tuxedo printed on the front. Like, your a butler?

That said, Favor knows how to tweak the app to make customers tip, and teach the drivers how to get tips by constantly updating the customer with cute smiley texts and memes. I could imagine it's a fun experience for the customer, all of that ass kissing. If the customer opts not to tip though (they actually have to make an effort not to tip as opposed to UE), you could really get screwed and drive up to 20 miles for $3.35. There are guarantees in some areas, and they have something like boost. 9-$12 an hour guarantees but it gets very complicated and you have to basically work scheduled shifts to qualify, you know, like a real job. Pretty slick operation if you don't mind waiting in line @ Chipotle at lunch rush like everybody else. I doubt it's even possible to average two deliveries an hour since Favor is not fully integrated like UE and the rest.


----------



## Dual Delivery (Dec 8, 2017)

I can say that there is an article on which apps are popular in which cities. I know it doesn’t have anything to do with pay but it does say if you will even get work on one service or not which is quite useful. Shall I post it here?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Doordash has gotten horrible for me lately. I made $65 in 7 hours last night. If this isn't just a blip, I'm afraid I'll have to go back to driving Uber and telling pax "yes, I actually live in Las Vegas" ten times a night.


damn that sucks i worked 4 hrs today and made $92. 2 days ago worked around 6 or 7 hrs and got almost $200


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Anything is better then UE. Literally all other delivery apps. I only do UE with a Quest goal and inside a boost zone.


----------

